# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 49)



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Generally speaking, What's the best "Bandsaw"? Be it a table top saw or a full size shop Bandsaw. And what's the rationale behind your answer?






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2017)

I think you should have more than one if space allows. I don't have the space so my old delta 14" with a riser on a mobile base works just fine for me. But in a perfect world I would love a large "C" frame saw like Colin is rebuilding, and a nice 14" The new 14" Rikons and Laguna's are very nice saws. But a big 18" would be very useful but they won't fit in my basement shop because of the ceiling height. So again, my little delta 14" with riser fits well and works for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 3, 2017)

I think the best saw is one that does what you need to do in your shop. I have a 14" and 20" saw. I use the 14" the most. If I could only have one it would be the 14"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yikes - what kind of question is that?? Best bandsaw is only as good as the blade you have on it. I have 3- each has nice features. laguna has most bells and whistles and Plenty of power. I love the ceramic guides- But my one BIG complaint is my fingers are way to big to adjust lower guides- IT is a pain.... Brake is fantastic- it runs smooth- fence is nice - DC works. Jet 18 - underpowered 1.5 hp. bearing guides- bottom suck to adjust- to change blade size I have to take table off. someone with smaller fingers would not have this problem. no brake- fence is nice-DC works. 21" Griz- it is a beast- rack and pinion table adjust is very well thought out and nice. After working on other 2 bearings are a joy to adjust -easy-lots of room. This is good because table is huge- I could not remove myself. DC works. table is low compared to my old rockwell. I had rockwell for 15 yrs. never noticed how high table was- as soon as I got Griz I sure noticed difference. It says 3 HP but is a beast. Resaw is just under 15"- It will cut that- I must add it is damn scary with that much blade exposed.  brake works but nothing like laguna brake. 

All above said- would I buy each again. I spend most of my saw time at Jet- right size for what I am doing. Only use big saw when I need clearance - this will change a little -I think now that I finally got carbide tip blade. Have Laguna set up with finer blade. use it more as a cross cut saw. 
What would I buy if I only could have one saw- You have to look at what you are doing with it. I do not think it is one size fits all sorta thing. Will I buy another saw- probably - I will replace Jet with griz 17 with motor brake and more power. This saw has so many variations- all the way up to almost $3K but I would go with one that is about 1300. Lot of features. The laguna brake has spoiled me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2017)

When I bought my bandsaw I searched and considered the big Grizzly saw that was only a few hundred extra, but "Purdy" "Better" and "Bigger" aren't always the answer.
I had to take into account the band price, footprint, do I actually HAVE to have it, and what can I put the extra money towards that would help me out more.
I haven't seen my bandsaw in quite awhile, but think it's a 14" ShopFox on a roll around base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 3, 2017)

I agree with @Mike1950, saw is as good as the blade. When I started this Turning “addiction” (there! I said it), all I had was a Shopsmith bandsaw, but I needed more than it could do. Found a Delta 14” on CL and added a riser, better but way underpowered. Enter Tractor Supply— bought a bigger 1.5 hp/pulley & a little engineering, now it cuts anything.
Also found on CL ( my other affliction) a big old restored 18” Craftsman that a retired shop Teacher had restored— ALL iron, no plastic— it cuts everything I want too. Not going to pick one/other— as long as I keep blades sharp both get are indispensable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I agree with @Mike1950, saw is as good as the blade. When I started this Turning “addiction” (there! I said it), all I had was a Shopsmith bandsaw, but I needed more than it could do. Found a Delta 14” on CL and added a riser, better but way underpowered. Enter Tractor Supply— bought a bigger 1.5 hp/pulley & a little engineering, now it cuts anything.
> Also found on CL ( my other affliction) a big old restored 18” Craftsman that a retired shop Teacher had restored— ALL iron, no plastic— it cuts everything I want too. Not going to pick one/other— as long as I keep blades sharp both get are indispensable.



My Rockwell was freshly restored just before I bought it- Just like new. Weighed 650- Griz 21 weighs about the same. Part of my reason getting rid of rockwell was a shop purge of Delta tools- Their acquisition by another company and not being able to get parts sorta soured me on brand.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 4, 2017)

I had an old 14" bandsaw. Don't recall who made it but it worked for me for a long time (with limitations.) It now belongs to my son as I don't have room for two bandsaws and I have upgraded to a 17" Griz. Not the fancy kind with a brake but it works very well for anything I have thrown at it. If I had the room I would definitely add a 14" back in and keep different blades on them. I'd get a Griz though. I've not had issues with any of their machines and they're plenty good enough for the kind of work I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 4, 2017)

All depends what you're doing. A friend does nothing but little stuff, has a Dremel branded tiny tabletop one and loves it. I'm using a Rockwell 14 inch, does most everything I need it to do but looking forward to getting the big 36 inch up and running eventually. and of course, don't forget the gas powered bandsaw on my mill, it's the best at turning logs into not logs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Fenton (Dec 5, 2017)

A working one!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

